# Echo Chainsaw Will Not Start



## edsteeler (Aug 12, 2008)

It is a Echo CS-4600. It has spark, compression was around 80. I took the carb. apart and cleaned, but I didn't rebuild it yet, because When I put alittle fuel in carb. it still doesn't do anything. I will not do anything.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

80 lbs is a little on the weak side for the compression, I would take the muffler off and have a look at the cylinder and piston, possibly the ring may be stuck on the piston.


----------

